# Fisrt Freeze



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

Well the first freeze of the season is tonight so i will be heading out this weekend for lookin for coyotes! maybe i can actually shoot one this year lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck to you 25, I'm sure you'll do fine this year. Remember the basics and stick to them.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

We've had a couple of frosts, no freezes yet. Good luck and stay warm !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

We've had a couple of good frosts, best of luck!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Supposed to be 34 here tonight! Loving the Cooler Weather! Still havent connected on a Deer. But I will! I hope All you guys have an awesome Season this year!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Richard, I hope you connect on a nice buck. Is Lisa hunting this year ?


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

no deer for me YET..... this is my first season but i will get one. hopfully some coyotes too!!!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Going to trim so vegetation and try some bow hunting, season started 15th but weather hasnt been right. Last night a front moved in, its windy right now but woohoo theres fall in the air and its noticeably cooler. That in itself gets things moving,including me!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Yep Lisa will be hunting come Gun Season! She is chomping at the bits! I still have not gotten her to go bow hunting with me yet though! Windy here too AZ but it is supposed to calm down! I may hit if after work in the AM.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Fall is in the air here---it was 17* this morning.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The temps are dropping and snow is coming down the mountains, snow in other places but not here.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Still waiting for cold snap in VA. Still no frost and am tired of mowing the grass this late in the year. Just now getting down in the 60s as a day time high and 40s at night. Deer seem to be moving only at night.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

WE DON'T OFTEN HAVE HIGH WINDS BUT ITS REALLY BEEN WINDY SINCE LAST FRIDAY---30MPH AND ABOVE TODAY AND COOL---COULD GET SOME SNOW--HOPE NOT 5 PLUS MONTHS OF IT IS JUST AROUND THE CORNER-------GRADEN WAS KILLED BY FROST THE LAST OF SEPT----HEY!!! GOT A V-NECK ROAST IN THE SLOW COOKER--SURE SMELLS GOOD---------SB


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I can smell it from here Skip!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

It actually got to 32 here this morning, we had a good frost! Man I Love this time of the year!!!


----------

